# Custom canadian



## tedsknives (Oct 24, 2012)

This one is for RobRay.  Canadian pattern, 3 1/2" cutting edge, 8" overall. Burgundy linen with a white spacer. Stainless fittings and thumb notches.


SHEATH PICS ADDED


----------



## oakbend (Oct 24, 2012)

Very nice Mr. Travis. I like the burgundy micarta.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 24, 2012)

You make some nice knives sir !!!


----------



## RobRay (Oct 24, 2012)

Travis you out did yourself. I will pick it up Saturday if the leather will be complete. I don't want my initials on the sheath. Just do whatever design you think is best,


----------



## redman2006 (Oct 24, 2012)

You all have got to quit posting these knives!  Before long I will have to have one from all of you.  

Very nice.  I bet it is a great skinner.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Oct 24, 2012)

Great job, Travis, as usual!!! Don't forget to post the sheath! RobRay will love thisone, foe sure.


----------



## J-Rod (Oct 24, 2012)

Thats awesome. Great job!


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 24, 2012)

Lookin good Travis.


----------



## tedsknives (Oct 24, 2012)

thanks for all the comments guys


----------



## Shug (Oct 24, 2012)

Sweet as always, You and Mr Tabor never cease to amaze me with your skills


----------



## ncrobb (Oct 24, 2012)

That is a good looking knife, Travis.  The white spacer really sets off the burgandy micarta.  Can't wait to see the sheath!

Robb


----------



## tedsknives (Oct 24, 2012)

Shug and Robb, thank you gentlemen


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 24, 2012)

Like that style of blade! Nice work.


----------



## blues brother (Oct 25, 2012)

RobRay said:


> Travis you out did yourself. I will pick it up Saturday if the leather will be complete. I don't want my initials on the sheath. Just do whatever design you think is best,



After you leave Travs come by the chili cookoff and hang out with us. Besides, I want see that beauty in person.

Hey Trav! You spanked that one! It is really a handsome knife.


----------



## blademan (Oct 25, 2012)

very nice Travis


----------



## tedsknives (Oct 25, 2012)

georgia home, Mike. and blademan, thank you guys


----------



## RobRay (Oct 25, 2012)

blues brother said:


> After you leave Travs come by the chili cookoff and hang out with us. Besides, I want see that beauty in person.
> 
> Hey Trav! You spanked that one! It is really a handsome knife.



Where is the Chili Cook off? I just may do that.


----------



## jbrooker (Oct 25, 2012)

Mr. Travis you knocked another one out of the park. Good job


----------



## tedsknives (Oct 25, 2012)

Thank you James


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2012)

That burgundy just "pops"!  Beautiful work!


----------



## tedsknives (Oct 25, 2012)

Thank you Keebs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2012)

Wow, that's real purdy!


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 25, 2012)

Beautiful work Travis!


----------



## tedsknives (Oct 25, 2012)

Mandy and Dennis, thank you both


----------



## Georgia Gator (Oct 25, 2012)

Very nice work as always!!


----------



## tedsknives (Oct 26, 2012)

Georgia Gator, thank you sir


----------



## RobRay (Oct 26, 2012)

Can't wait to pick it up.


----------



## tedsknives (Oct 26, 2012)

Come on over , im waiting on you


----------



## tedsknives (Oct 26, 2012)

Sheath picks added


----------



## RobRay (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks Travis for a great visit and an absolutely fantastic knife and sheath. The effort you put into your product really shows. From the looks of your table you gonna be busy for awhile. Remember Vacation not trip!


----------



## Tomahawk1088 (Oct 27, 2012)

That's beautiful. Y'all are gonna make me go buy a thesaurus. I don't have the vocabulary to describe the knives I see on here.


----------



## tedsknives (Oct 28, 2012)

Tomahawk, thank you, I'm just glad to be among so many talented people


----------



## John I. Shore (Oct 28, 2012)

She's a cutie there Travis, great job.

John I.


----------



## tedsknives (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks John


----------

